# Otakon 2010



## CalamityXI (Jun 1, 2010)

Who here is going to Otakon this year???


----------



## reian (Jun 23, 2010)

Me!  I have a room if anyone needs a place to stay!


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am, as well as Urarise.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 1, 2010)

I am, I'm suiting while I'm there too.


----------



## reian (Jul 1, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> I am, I'm suiting while I'm there too.



Awesome!  Perhaps we can meet up somewhere?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

reian said:


> Me!  I have a room if anyone needs a place to stay!


I know someone who wants to go but he's not sure if he will have enough money cause he usually pays for his own room. and He lives in Virginia as well. So hit me up if your interested in helping out my friend


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 1, 2010)

reian said:


> Awesome!  Perhaps we can meet up somewhere?


 
Sure! I should be easy to spot, I'll either be wearing my Toboe cosplay, he's a full suit, or my other suit which is a black and red demon dog partial who wears a black business suit. Are you suiting too?


----------



## reian (Jul 1, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Sure! I should be easy to spot, I'll either be wearing my Toboe cosplay, he's a full suit, or my other suit which is a black and red demon dog partial who wears a black business suit. Are you suiting too?



No, I don't suit....I do have a pair of clip on wolf ears and collar that I wear...and if not the collar a silver ribbon with a big bell on it.  I want to try and meet as many furs as possible that are going ^^


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 2, 2010)

reian said:


> No, I don't suit....I do have a pair of clip on wolf ears and collar that I wear...and if not the collar a silver ribbon with a big bell on it.  I want to try and meet as many furs as possible that are going ^^


 
Awesome. Well if you spot me feel free to come say 'hi', my friends and I won't bite =P


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Awesome. Well if you spot me feel free to come say 'hi', my friends and I won't bite =P


Hurrah! My mate(darkr3x) and friend(Zaraxes) are going to be there too so it should be interesting...I wish I could suit, but I get way to claustrophobic >.<


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 2, 2010)

reian said:


> Hurrah! My mate(darkr3x) and friend(Zaraxes) are going to be there too so it should be interesting...I wish I could suit, but I get way to claustrophobic >.<



That sucks, my problem is I over heat easily. But I deal with it and make sure I drink a ton of water =P


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> That sucks, my problem is I over heat easily. But I deal with it and make sure I drink a ton of water =P


Yeah...that would be another problem....Know anyone who is still looking for a room?


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 2, 2010)

reian said:


> Yeah...that would be another problem....Know anyone who is still looking for a room?



Not that I can think of, we all have our rooms, though they aren't in the nearby area unfortunately. Our hotel is in Linthicum, like eight miles away from the center (we booked too late, and we're cheap xD ) But we can drive to the light rail and take that into the city instead of paying a ton for parking so it all works out in the end.


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Not that I can think of, we all have our rooms, though they aren't in the nearby area unfortunately. Our hotel is in Linthicum, like eight miles away from the center (we booked too late, and we're cheap xD ) But we can drive to the light rail and take that into the city instead of paying a ton for parking so it all works out in the end.


 Yeah.  I got one across from the harbor that was decently priced with a shuttle to the convention center....Have four people, perhaps five, but looking for one more...*sigh*  It would be like...$57 for the weekend at that point


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 2, 2010)

reian said:


> Yeah.  I got one across from the harbor that was decently priced with a shuttle to the convention center....Have four people, perhaps five, but looking for one more...*sigh*  It would be like...$57 for the weekend at that point


 
We got two rooms for 6 people, it ended up being $60 each for the whole weekend, which isn't bad at all, though it would be nicer if it was a little closer, but meh we'll live, lol.


----------



## reian (Jul 2, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> We got two rooms for 6 people, it ended up being $60 each for the whole weekend, which isn't bad at all, though it would be nicer if it was a little closer, but meh we'll live, lol.


 Plus gas...Bleh....Anyone in your party have AAA?  There are still rooms where I'm at for like...135 a night if you have AAA


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 3, 2010)

reian said:


> Plus gas...Bleh....Anyone in your party have AAA?  There are still rooms where I'm at for like...135 a night if you have AAA



Hmmm... I'd have to check but I don't think so.


----------



## reian (Jul 3, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Hmmm... I'd have to check but I don't think so.



Hmmm...will if ya do I give you guys the information...I would just tack on another room for you guys, but don't know if my credit card would like that x_x


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 11, 2010)

I might be able to make it. I live about 20 minutes away lol.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I know WestWindHowling knows already, heh...but I'm hosting a fursuit/quadsuit gathering at Otakon. We've already got 9 suiters coming and the more the merrier. 
If you want to come and take pictures, that's awesome too. It will be Saturday at 2pm near the registration booths. Just look for a couple of quadsuits hanging around.


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> I know WestWindHowling knows already, heh...but I'm hosting a fursuit/quadsuit gathering at Otakon. We've already got 9 suiters coming and the more the merrier.
> If you want to come and take pictures, that's awesome too. It will be Saturday at 2pm near the registration booths. Just look for a couple of quadsuits hanging around.


Awesome!  I don't mind being the photographer for you guys!

If anyone knows of anyone still in need of a hotel room, tell them to contact me...One more space left which would make it about $60 for the weekend


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

jerrymojo2 said:


> I might be able to make it. I live about 20 minutes away lol.


 
That would be awesome!  DarkR3x did an icon for you right?


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> I know WestWindHowling knows already, heh...but I'm hosting a fursuit/quadsuit gathering at Otakon. We've already got 9 suiters coming and the more the merrier.
> If you want to come and take pictures, that's awesome too. It will be Saturday at 2pm near the registration booths. Just look for a couple of quadsuits hanging around.


 
I'd love to join you, even though I'll be in regular suit and not a quadsuit :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to go but I'm simply too poor to at this time.


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'd love to go but I'm simply too poor to at this time.


Sad...Well there will be many pictures!  I will make it seem like you were there!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

reian said:


> Sad...Well there will be many pictures!  I will make it seem like you were there!


 
Good lady, that is most depressing thing you could do  (sorry if you're a guy)


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 14, 2010)

The type of fursuit doesn't matter. I'm just assuming that myself and my friend will be there first. We will both be in Wolf's rain quadsuits. We need to stake out a good spot, lol.


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Good lady, that is most depressing thing you could do  (sorry if you're a guy)


X_x...really?  That is how I did katsucon this year...through my friends phots


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

reian said:


> X_x...really?  That is how I did katsucon this year...through my friends phots


 
every convention is an experience. Seeing pictures or footage isn't the same as holding a fur suiter's hands or enjoying a slice of overpriced pizza with the mate.  Well i'm just special probably... But I couldn't really live through other's pictures. That's like saying I climbed Mount Everest, here's a picture. Now you were there too.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a head's up for anyone who wanted to attend the gathering, there's been a request to move the time to 1:30 so I'm just checking to see if that's a problem for anyone.


----------



## reian (Jul 16, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> Just a head's up for anyone who wanted to attend the gathering, there's been a request to move the time to 1:30 so I'm just checking to see if that's a problem for anyone.


I will certainly try to be...Probably head back to my hotel for lunch around noon, so barring awful traffic or something I shall be there with a camera for you all ^^


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> Just a head's up for anyone who wanted to attend the gathering, there's been a request to move the time to 1:30 so I'm just checking to see if that's a problem for anyone.


 
I'll try my best to be there.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn, I went for the past two years as a tf2 engi and then medic.  I'm going to miss not going this year.  I ended up taking a summer 2 class to graduate early with out having to overload credits.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Otto042 said:


> Damn, I went for the past two years as a tf2 engi and then medic.  I'm going to miss not going this year.  I ended up taking a summer 2 class to graduate early with out having to overload credits.


 
Aww. We'll miss you!


----------



## Munich (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll try and hit up the meetup at 1:30.  I am excited to meet furs, and hope to find some locals!  I'll have on my Gatomon partial, in all likelihood... <3


----------



## Remy (Jul 18, 2010)

Not this year I'm afraid, I'm saving up for NY Anime Fest. Maybe next year if my schedule isn't crampacked with cons already.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 19, 2010)

@Remy: Don't worry, there's already plans to host a gathering next year too.

In other news, I have a few updates about the gathering. There's interest in a second meetup either during or after the masquerade. Let me know if you'd like to attend one around this time so I can see if it's worth having this one as well.
Finally, I have a list of everyone who's planning to come to the gathering, so anyone who plans to get pictures can start thinking of shots if they desire. (this is gonna turn into a long post XD)
Umbreon fursuit (Pokemon) ~Misato
Smeargle fursuit (Pokemon) ~BouncyBat
Glaceon partial fursuit (Pokemon) ~Throdien
Grotle quadsuit (Pokemon) ~ShaggyGriffon
Toboe quadsuit (Wolf's Rain) ~Shido
Toboe fursuit (Wolf's Rain) ~WestWindHowling
Kiba quadsuit (Wolf's Rain) ~Ryuu
Amaterasu quadsuit (Okami) ~hsg141
SandyMooCow Tauren fursuit ~gurlgonmild
Silent Hill dog quadsuit (Silent Hill) ~sovietdamushka
Crei the Snow Leopard fursuit ~GreyCat
Gatomon partial fursuit (Digimon) ~Munich
Pantera (Bleach) ~VampireSin *Will only be there between 1:15-1:30. Come early if you want pictures*
Silver fox partial firsuit ~jerrymojo2
Mia (.hack//Infection) ~Karimah
Unknown partial fursuit ~jinxsis
Edward Elric with Verg mask (FMA/Blue Submarine No.6) ~driftwoodwings
Cl4p-TP (Borderlands) ~Darkr3x
Reian (photographer of awesomeness)


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 20, 2010)

you forgot me D8 I'll be in my silver fox parital.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 20, 2010)

Added you now. XD


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 20, 2010)

jerrymojo2 said:


> Aww. We'll miss you!


 yeah, I was even thinking about wearing the engineer outfit with my dragon partial... Now a day trip on saturday isn't out of the question.  Its a one hour drive from my folks house, but I doubt they do day passes.  I'm not sure if $75 is worth it for like 10 hours.  I bet they are going to play the new neon genesis evangelion! /sigh...


----------



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going!! I'll also be hitting up the meet in my Mia cosplay (from .hack//INFECTION if anyone is familiar with the game) :3. Oh boy I just can't wait to meet other furs â™¥.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 21, 2010)

AHAHAHA! Doctor Footfoe shall be there.  if i see any furries i'll avoid you like the weirdos you are


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 21, 2010)

footfoe said:


> AHAHAHA! Doctor Footfoe shall be there.  if i see any furries i'll avoid you like the weirdos you are


 
I wouldn't expect any different =P


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 21, 2010)

We're almost there! I can't wait to meet everybody...even if I'll barely be able to see, lol.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> We're almost there! I can't wait to meet everybody...even if I'll barely be able to see, lol.


 
Me too!  I'm so excited!  *does the puppy squiggle* Also, Darkr3x will probably be about in his Cl4p-TP cosplay...we gotta finish painting it this weekend


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I could have gone, but no one would take me.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 24, 2010)

I might stop by if I'm able to, I'll be doing Valve cosplays that weekend.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 24, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> I wouldn't expect any different =P


champion.

look for waldo, give him a furry hug


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 24, 2010)

reian said:


> Me too!  I'm so excited!  *does the puppy squiggle* Also, Darkr3x will probably be about in his Cl4p-TP cosplay...we gotta finish painting it this weekend


 
Ooooooooooh. I'd love to get a picture of that! I loved Borderlands!


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> Ooooooooooh. I'd love to get a picture of that! I loved Borderlands!


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4157710/

That is the proto-type of it...We paitnted it yellow this weekend and probably do the white bit tonight since it will be a bit cooler.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> champion.
> 
> look for waldo, give him a furry hug



Will do, if I can find him that is.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanna give Waldo a hug, but part of me would wonder if he was the only Waldo at the con or if I'm about to freak some poor random guy out, lol. Also, I edited the gathering list from a few posts back, so please let me know if I missed anyone. So far we have 12 fursuits and 5 quadsuits.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

I go every year.   This year is no exception!  If you want to meet a Ripfang, look for a tall woman running around in Raichu ears (or possibly an Ouran Host Club [Kaoru or Tamaki] cosplay).  If not that, then I will be in KITTY EARS!  Assuming I can find my ears and tail in time. ;3;

I will be helping Nurse Joy [with a Blissey plushie] give out starter eggs on Saturday.


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> I wanna give Waldo a hug, but part of me would wonder if he was the only Waldo at the con or if I'm about to freak some poor random guy out, lol. Also, I edited the gathering list from a few posts back, so please let me know if I missed anyone. So far we have 12 fursuits and 5 quadsuits.


 And one Cl4P-TP and a photographer! *giggles* I might have a pair of ears on


----------



## wolfchild101 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooo me! Ill be bringing my camera, if you would like to meet up please message me on my msn messanger thepinkone10121@hotmail.com so we can get dinner or lunch~ <3 <3


----------



## manderina (Jul 28, 2010)

We have an open spot in our Hilton room if anybody needs a place last minute; just asking you pay for your share. :3


----------



## RavetotheGrave (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll be there, cosplaying Grimmjow, Pantera Grimmjow and my fursona. (annnd I'm dragging along a little bonus)

I will only be there at the meetup at 1:15~1:30 due to the bleach photoshoot, but I'm available thurs and friday for hang out time! Message me on my fur affinity if you want to get together~ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/whitewolfsin/

I do not check these forums often at all, so please do pm me on FA.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoot I forgot to pre-reg x_x Gotta wait in that damn line >.<


----------



## reian (Jul 31, 2010)

jerrymojo2 said:


> Shoot I forgot to pre-reg x_x Gotta wait in that damn line >.<


 X_X oh no!

I invited some furs that were hanging around yesterday to our meet up today!  Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## reian (Aug 1, 2010)

It was nice seeing everyone there!  Even if we were disrupted by the fire alarm >.<


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 1, 2010)

So, the gathering went ALOT better than I was expecting.....sans fire. But either way I'm glad everybody had fun and there's already a video on youtube. I will personally be uploading a slideshow of the pics from my handler tomorrow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEE0MCRVFTw


----------



## reian (Aug 2, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> So, the gathering went ALOT better than I was expecting.....sans fire. But either way I'm glad everybody had fun and there's already a video on youtube. I will personally be uploading a slideshow of the pics from my handler tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEE0MCRVFTw


I see me in the background with my PenPen!  So exciting!


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 4, 2010)

Any one else have any pictures from the meeting? I've only found a couple and I know a lot of people were taking pictures, lol. 

Also, awesome vid Ryu!


----------



## reian (Aug 4, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Any one else have any pictures from the meeting? I've only found a couple and I know a lot of people were taking pictures, lol.
> 
> Also, awesome vid Ryu!


I have a bunch in my gallery!  And more that I haven't uploaded yet


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 4, 2010)

yay! Pictures!
And I actually don't know who uploaded the video, i just found it, lol.
And I finally got the pics that my handler took put up. It's on fb so let me know if there are any issues.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2169695&id=15212473


----------



## Karimah (Aug 7, 2010)

This was such great fun!! Thank you so very much for organizing it â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a gret time, everyone! Great to see you all :3


----------

